# http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de



## catchandrelease96 (11. September 2011)

kennt sich jemand mit dem online shop aus und kann mir sagen ob man ihm vertrauen kann.

MfG catchandrelease96


----------



## marv95 (11. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Kann nur sagen:
gute Preise 
top service
schneller versand


----------



## Quappenjäger (11. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

hab da schon 1x bestellt und war alles ok .


----------



## Tobbes (11. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Hab schon ein paar Hunnis dagelassen und es werden wohl nicht die letzten gewesen sein.

Bei Zelten usw mal in der Bucht gucken. Wilkerling hat nen eigenen Shop dort, und man kann nette Schnäpphcen machen!


----------



## cyberpeter (11. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Hallo,

bestelle öfters dort und hatte noch nie Probleme auch bei Reklamationen. Richtig guter Onlineshop mit netten Ideen wie z.B. Bewertung von Artikeln mit "Belohnung", Bonosartikel wenn man gewisse Bestellelwerte überschreitet und Preisvorschlag bei manchen Artikeln. Durch die Bezahlmöglichkeit mit PayPal hällt sich das Risiko in Grenzen.

Das einzige was nervt ist, dass man bei Onlinebestellungen im Normalfall am nächsten Werktag erfährt - kann aber auch 3 Tage dauern, dass ein so genannter Klärfall vorliegt sprich der Artikel nicht vorrätig ist. Wenn man einen Artikel dringend haben will sollte man vorher anrufen. Auch wenn man versuch sie telefonisch zu erreichen braucht man machmal etwas Geduld sprich 2-3 Versuche.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Für mich ganz klar unter den Top 5 der deutschen Angelgeräte- Onlineshops, absolut zu empfehlen.#6


----------



## prinz1 (11. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

wilkerling !
ein shop, den dir viele hier empfehlen können.
auch ich will mich da nicht raushalten und sage!
TOP
feiner shop, netter kontakt, schnelle lieferzeiten

kann man echt net meckern.

gruß

der prinz


----------



## jkc (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Hi, 


ich bin zukünftig etwas vorsichtig mit dem Shop. Habe nun schon mehrmals (ca. 5 mal) dort bestellt und habe noch nie erlebt, dass alle bestellten Artikel vorrätig waren. Diese mussten dann erst bestellt werden, was die Lieferzeit in die Länge gezogen hat.
Dazu habe ich auch schon ein wirkliches "No-Go" mit dem Shop erlebt, was jetzt aber schon Jahre her ist. Also außer den günstigen Preisen spricht für mich nichts für diesen Laden.

Gibt hier auch schon einen Thread zu dem Shop...

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Ich werde dort nicht mehr bestellen!

Früher war der Laden mal zu empfehlen. Heutzutage musste ewig warten bis die, die bestellte Ware im Laden haben und verschicken.
Solange habe ich nicht Zeit und Lust zu warten.

Hier steht mehr dazu:m:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117002&page=7

Stark nachgelassen der Laden.#t:r#d


----------



## Tino (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Ich war auch mal zufrieden mit dem Laden,aber das ist nicht mehr zu 100%.

Zu lange Wartezeiten.Selbst bei Nachnahme habe ich 5-6 Tage warten müssen,obwohl das über 1200€ waren.
(hatte keine Zeit)

Bei diesem Warenwert war nicht mal ein kleines Geschenk dabei.

Echt schwach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

M&R hat ne nette Kleinigkeit dabei gelegt als ich 2 Spulen der geflochtenen JRC Schnur bestellt habe.
Das waren grad mal 130 €.

Ich habe zu M&R gewechselt,denn da kommt das Paket richtig schnell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Auch am Tel. echt netter und kompetenter Kontakt!!!!!!!!!!!!


Das heisst nicht das Wilkerling schlecht ist,für *mich* ist M&R nur einfach besser.


----------



## derNershofer (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Es gibt bessere wie Wilkerling sie haben zwa manchmal Top Preise aber des macht es nicht wieder gut das man über eine Woche auf sein Paket warten muss, und wie schon geschrieben wurde nie die ganze Ware da ist!!!
Das unfreundlichste was ich erlebt habe war das sie mich angerufen hatten wegen fehlender Ware ich beim Friseur war und nicht ran gehen wollte/konnte. Als ich fertig war mitm Friseur hab ich gleich zurück gerufen alles mit dem geklärt und dann gefragt wie lange es noch dauert bzw wieso es so lange dauert. Da meinte meinen Gegenüber nur na wenn sie nicht ans Telefon gehen machen wir gar nix sie müssen schon immer ran gehen wenn wir an rufen. Hallo!!!!!! Man kann nicht immer an sein Handy gehen es gibt auch Situationen wo des nicht geht. Zb. wenn ich in der Schule bin da haben sie mich auch öfters angerufen. Seit dem habe ich mir gesagt zu unfreundlich und dauert zu lang. Es gibt bessere Shops. Wilkerling ist für mich gestorben !!!!


----------



## Döbeldepp (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Also ich bestell bei M und R Tackle, sind super drauf . Hab schon mal Spulen zum bespulen hochgeschickt , kurz telefoniert was drauf soll und das wars schon. Sehr freundlich und schnell. (Kleines Geschenk sind meistens Rutenbänder :m ) Ansonsten wenn was sperriges ansteht fahr ich nach Herrieden, ist nen richtig schöner Shop und Onlinemäßig auch super vertreten. Haben auch jedes Frühjahr ne Karpfenmesse mit tollen Angeboten. Also beide Shops sind Online und vor Ort zu empfehlen.

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/


Petri


----------



## cyberpeter (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Hallo,

das Problem dass Takle nicht verfügbar ist, gibt es auch bei anderen Shops nicht nur bei Wilkerling.  Bei Herrieden und M&R habe ich auch schon bis zu zwei Wochen gewartet... |rolleyes

Bei Wilkerling bekommt jedoch im Abstand von einigen Tagen eine "Status Mail" in der informiert wird, dass der Artikel immer noch nicht da ist und wird gefragt ob man warten will, Teillieferung usw ... Bei den anderen darf man meist nachtelefonieren.

Meiner Meinung gibt es den perfekten Shop der im alles was man will im Angebot hat und dazu noch sofort verfügbar, den günstigsten Preis, kleines "Geschenk" dazu, Zahlung per Kreditkarte oder Paypal und superfreundlich am Telefon. 

Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass man sich nicht nur auf einen Shop "konzentrieren" sollte. Deshalb vergleiche ich vor etwas größeren Bestelung die Preise und Verfügbarkeit bei meinen "Topshops" (Herrieden, Wilkerling, KL, M&R, Euro Carp) und bestelle wo ich es am schnellsten und billigsten bekomme. Manchmal rentiert es sich trotz doppelter Versandkosten zwei Bestellungen bei unterschiedlichen Shops zu machen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Unitedcarp (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Moin,

also ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten einen Onlineshop zugelegt, wo ich immer bestellen werde, und der Heißt Angelgeräte Wilkerling.

Ich habe mir dort 3 neue Karpfenrollen bestellt. Nach 4 Tagen hatte ich sie zuhause ( Hatte Freitags bestellt Dienstag die Ware erhalten. 

Super Beratung, gute Qualität schneller Versand. 

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen dort erst den Schlafsack bestellt.


Nur zu empfehlen !!!!:l:l:l


----------



## catchandrelease96 (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Ich wollte mir dort eigentlich nur die http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/20299 im 4-er set kaufen. Was sagt ihr dazu ? Soll ich es wagen ? ;D


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Vielleicht haste Glück.:m


----------



## jkc (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Problem dass Takle nicht verfügbar ist, gibt es auch bei anderen Shops nicht nur bei Wilkerling.  Bei Herrieden und M&R habe ich auch schon bis zu zwei Wochen gewartet... |rolleyes



Hi, das es immer mal vorkommen kann, dass einige Sachen gerade vergriffen sind ist klar. Dass die Lieferzeiten dann vom Großhändler / Hersteller abhängen auch. 
Aber wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Produkte die im Shop angeboten und mit Niedrigpreisen Beworben werden zum großen Teil gar nicht vorrätig sind, sondern erst nach eingehender Kundenbestellung geordert werden und es dadurch regelmäßig zu unvollständigen und / oder verzögerten Lieferungen kommt, dann gefällt mir persönlich, das Geschäftssystem in der Regel nicht, auch wenn ich da den ein oder anderen Euro bei sparen könnte. 

Hätte jetzt fast Lust, meine Bestellhistorie bei Wilkerling anhand von Rechnungen und Emails zu rekonstruieren. Ich glaube dabei würde klar werden, was ich meine...

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*



jkc schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Produkte die im Shop angeboten und mit Niedrigpreisen Beworben werden zum großen Teil gar nicht vorrätig sind, *sondern erst nach eingehender Kundenbestellung geordert werden* und es dadurch regelmäßig zu unvollständigen und / oder verzögerten Lieferungen kommt, dann gefällt mir persönlich, das Geschäftssystem in der Regel nicht, auch wenn ich da den ein oder anderen Euro bei sparen könnte.




Kommt dir nicht nur so vor - das ist so!


Da wurde mir pers. am Tel. gesagt:"Die Rute müssen wir erst bestellen und die Rute müssen wir erst bestellen. Können wir hier nicht alles rumstehen haben."|rolleyes

Thema für mich erledigt.:g


----------



## Mr.BBQ (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Also ich finde den Laden ok, habe noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht!


----------



## Erik_D (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Hi!
Ich hab vor 3 Wochen einen Schlafsack bei Wilkerling bestellt, und am nächsten (!) Tag war das Paket bei mir. Also TOP!


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da wurde mir pers. am Tel. gesagt:"Die Rute müssen wir erst bestellen und die Rute müssen wir erst bestellen. Können wir hier nicht alles rumstehen haben."|rolleyes
> 
> Thema für mich erledigt.:g


 

mhh dann müsste ein händler in dem falle ja alles von sämtlichen firmen vor ort haben ;+
also ich hab kein problem auch mal 4 - 6 wochen zu warten bis das teil da ist , vor allem mache mir vorher gedanken was ich kaufe.
noch nen problem ist das die hersteller firmen den neuen katalog draussen haben aber es kommt aus chinaland keine ware die sie an die händler liefern können , wobei der händler das auch schon im shop aufgenommen hat.
kaufst du bei den großen versandhäusern nen sofa , lieferzeit 4 - 6 wochen.
die haben auch nicht jede ausführung vor ort #h
wenn ich kurzfristig was brauche kaufe ich mir das dann vor ort. 
wenn ich aber im onlineshop nen teil für nen guten preis bekomme , er das aber bestellen muss , komme ich besser bei weg als wenn ich vor ort zum händler gehe der den preis nicht macht und das auch bestellen muss #d

wenn ich weiß hab ne 3 tages tour gebucht oder fahre in urlaub , buche immer mind 6 monate vorher , hab ich reichlich zeit .
gehe ich kurzfristig kuddern kauf ich zur not in helitown nen pilker.

und kurzfristig immer alle ware im onlineshop zu bekommen ist fast unmöglich , bzw. dann halt glück.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Wenn im O-Shop etwas angeboten wird, hat es auch lieferbar zu sein.

Isses das nicht, sollte wenigstens ein Hinweis und/oder Lieferstatus angezeigt werden.
Dase geht in anderen Shops ja auch.

Im Übrigen habe ich nicht(mehr) so viel Zeit wie du.:m
 4 - 6 Wochen - soweit kommt es noch.|uhoh:
Dann bekommt dier Kohle ein anderer Laden und gut isses.


----------



## Fury87 (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Ich finde auch, dass Wilkerling sehr nachgelassen hat! Vorallem der Service... Bevor man bestellt und fragen hat, sind die super nett und Hilfsbereit, aber Sobald was schief läuft, oder mit der Ware nicht zufrieden ist, Wird man nicht mehr so Behandelt und ist auf sich alleine Gestellt.

Auch das die sachen anbieten die gar nicht lieferbar sind, finde ich wirklich dreißt. #d

Klar, die haben noch ab und zu wirklich gute Schnäppchen, aber die meisten sachen sind einfach nur versammt hoch Angesetzt und dann einfach einen güstigen preis drunter Gesetzt.


----------



## barschkönig (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Eigentlich zu empfehlen aber bei mir war es jetzt oft so das einige Ware nicht vorrätig war und ich lange warten musste, ich werde mich jetzt auch nach anderen Shops umsehen.


----------



## Andal (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Den besten Service in Sachen "hamma ned da, müss ma bestellen" habe ich bei KL-Angelsport erlebt. Weil die Rute ausgerechnet in meiner Wunsversion vergriffen war, organisierten sie den Versand gleich direkt über den Hersteller. In dem Fall war es Leitner. Wenn dort was unstimmig ist, rufen die gleich an und man klärt es im gleichen Augenblick. Im Moment ist das Favorit unter den Läden (wo ich die Inhaber nicht persönlich kenne)!


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

also ich plane im voraus was ich vor hab ;+
was denn wenn der shop das auf lager hatte und dann ausverkauft`?
ne anzeige mit lieferzeit oder verfügbar wäre natürlich grundsätzlich wünschenswert aber wie es so ist fällt es manchmal erst spät auf das diese fehlt oder das ganze system pflegt nen kumpel der keine zeit hat.
so mal ganz aktuell , sohn braucht neue hosen. bestellt bei n mit mann am ende . hosen lieferbar , 2 wochen später nen lieferschein mit null weil keine ware.
äähhhm irgendwie kenn ich noch zeiten da gab es mittags keine brötchen mehr weil verkauft. heute müssen die noch um 20 uhr warm zu bekommen sein.
wenn ich für nen teil ordendlich sparen kann nehme ich lieferzeiten in kauf. brauch ich das sofort muss ich einige läden abklappern was sprit kostest und da nicht so günstig , was im grunde nen saftigen aufschlag bedeutet.

würde mich in dem falle nicht wundern wenn alle die sich beschweren, weil mal länger mit dem versand dauert ,ans wasser gehen und sofort auf einen biss hoffen.
wäre ja auch mal interssant zu wissen , von den leuten die das sofort brauchten , ob der erfolg sofort da war oder ne glatte null und später auf das teil ne sternstunde hatten#d

fehlt nur noch nen angel drive in wo der stock , köder .... in 90 sek in papier ausm fenster gereicht wird |rolleyes


und dann geht ihr zum bäcker weil buku im angebot aber leider leer . muss er ja dann auch noch ne std. vorher frisch ausm ofen haben........weil ich musste heute rasen mähen oder grillen weil so schön war.
und zeit natürlich rein garnicht, auch wenn zeit da war ,aber die serien im fernsehen waren gerade so spannend !


----------



## Unitedcarp (12. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich hab vor 3 Wochen einen Schlafsack bei Wilkerling bestellt, und am nächsten (!) Tag war das Paket bei mir. Also TOP!




Hey,

was hattest du für einen bestellt? :>

Danke


----------



## Rudi_Rapfen (18. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

hört mir auf mit Wilkerling.de...die haben von nichts ne Ahnung.Ich mußte denen leider mit dem HGB drohen weil sie nur Mist gemacht haben.Ich wollte ein Zelt umtauschen weil es fehlerhaft verarbeitet war.Ich sollte aber warten bis sie es nach England geschickt haben ob JRC sich davon was annimmt.Ich habe dann nach 2 Monaten mit dem HGB gedroht und mit dem Geschäftsführer persönlich über deren Rechte und Pflichten getextet.Laut HGB mache ich mit denen einen Kaufvertrag,nicht mit dem Hersteller.
Das gleiche gilt für Onlinegeschäfte überhaupt.Es gehört sich einfach nicht Dinge als verfügbar zu stellen und im Nachhinein nach der Bestellung erfahre ich das etwas nicht lieverbar ist.Die legen es nur drauf an das man zwei Lieferungen drauß macht um doppelt ab zu kassieren(Porto).

Tip von mir:stat bei Wilkerling zu bestellen lieber länger nach den Teilen suchen und woanders einkaufen.Von mir bekommen die kein Penny mehr so rotzen frech wie die mit ihren Kunden umgehen.


----------



## derNershofer (18. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Es wurde noch mal klar ausgedrückt was Wilkerling da abzieht schon mehr mals erlebt. Wie schwer ist es heut zu Tages nen vernünftiges Lagersystem zu führen??? des lernt man im Kindergarten und wieso stehen dann bei denen die Artikel als Vorrätig da aber sind se net????
Ich habe es nur 15min zum Kl und bin dort deswegen ab und zu und wenn man bei denen fragt habt ihr des und des da und es ist nicht grad was gängiges was im Laden steht dann gehen die an rechner machen die normale Webseite auf und schauen nach!!!! Wieso geht des bei Wilkerling net bei Kl stimmts immer !!!! Beim Kl wird immer alles ausgebucht selbst wenn man was bei denen im Laden kauft jedes Blei Wirbel etc.....


----------



## Ranger (19. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Ich werde bei Wilkerling wohl auch ncihts mehr ordern. Habe in der letzten Bestellung, Solar Braket bestellt, kosteten 5,30 das Stck. als die Lieferung bei mir ankam, war jeweils ein Preisschild von 2,65 EUR aufgeklebt. Als ich dann persönlich im Laden war um das zu beanstanden, wurde gesagt: "Da hast Du leider Pech gehabt, schließlich hast Du es so bestellt." Habe ich akzeptiert, aber eigentlich eine andere Antwort erwartet...

Als ich mir dann verschiedene Abhakmatten in Bootsform ansehen und vergleichen (JRC, Starbaits, Chub) wollte, kam der Mitarbeiter mit normalen Matten an. Nach Aufklärung durch mich, was ich möchte folgte das Chubteil, leider sind die anderen nicht verfügbar... Das Teil kam aus dem Lager, war komplett verpackt und als der Mitarbeiter, das Teil ausgepackt hat, da kam ich mir so blöd vor, dass der Mitarbeiter jetzt Arbeit hat und ich mir das Teil nur angucken will.

Ich unterstütze gern Ladengeschäfte, aber wenn man das Gefühl hat als Kunde vor Ort nicht geschätzt zu werden, dann klemm ich mir einen weiteren Besuch etc.

Postiv muss ich hinzufügen, dass die Reklamation eines Prologic Bissanzeigers problemlos geklappt hat.


----------



## cyberpeter (19. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Also erstmal ist das ganze meines Wissens im BGB nicht im HGB geregelt ....

Was mich etwas verblüfft ist, da ich schon einige Telefonate mit denen geführt habe und noch in keinem bin ich irgendwie "dumm angemacht" worden obwohl ich bei manchen Sachen durchaus mit "Problemen" gerechnet habe - entweder habe ich einfach nur "Glück" gehabt oder einfach eine sehr einfühlsame überzeugende Telefonstimme .... :q

Was aber durchaus nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit ist, das ist der Webshop das ist schon richtig. Mit einem vernünftigen Warenwirtschaftssystm sollte dies, zumindest als Anzeige im Warenkorb, schon funktionieren. 

Allerdings kann man sich auf die Anzeige auch nicht immer verlassen denn wenn plötzlich mehre den gleichen Artikel im Warenkorb haben und den dann relativ zeitgleich kaufen kann z.B. ein Artikel verkauft sein obwohl er gerade noch als Verfügbar gekennzeichnet wurd. Erst recht, wenn noch ein Ladenlokal da ist, welches auf den gleichen "Warenbestand" zugreift. Das Problem hatte ich mehrmals mit KL.


----------



## Cp.Hook (20. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Hallo Kollegen !

Hab gestern 10 Artikel bei Wilkerling bestellt !

Heute ein E - Mail bekommen " Klärfall"

Also passt auf 3 von 10 bestellten Artikeln sind nicht Lagernd obwohl ich bei der Auswahl extra die mit verfügbar gekennzeichneten Artikel ausgewählt habe. 

Obwohl ich Haken statt Größe 4 ( Ausverkauft und im Online Shop mit nicht verfügbar gekennzeichnet ) Größe 6 ( mit verfügbar gekennzeichnet ) ausgewählt habe sind die nicht Lagernd und ich muss jetzt bis zu 7 Tage auf die Ware warten bzw. bekomme eine Mail nach 7 Tagen wann die Ware in den Shop geliefert wird :r.

Bei den anderen 2 Artikeln ( Schnur u. Rucksack ) das gleich Spiel.

Bin echt Sauer :r:r:r

Naja guten Tag noch !!!!


----------



## Matchfischer (21. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Also ich habe mit Wilkerling sowohl gute als auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich finde das die Preisen bei manchen Sachen echt gut sind und das sie viel Auswahl haben. Aber das sie mit Kunden (vorallem Jüngere oder welche die net so viel Geld da lassen wollen) schlecht umgehen und frech sind kann ich nur bestätigigen. Dann ruft man an und fragt am telefon ob ein Produkt vorhanden ist und es heißt nur: Ja, ja klar sich hamwa da- dann fährste hin und nix is da |evil:. Und denen is das ja auch net peinlich, ganz im gegenteil. Also ich finde das es auf jeden Fall bessere Läden gibt mit denen man net so viel ärger hat aber manche Dinge kricht man da echt günstig.


----------



## catchandrelease96 (21. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Dann kannste mir bestimmt en paar nennen ?? !!


----------



## Matchfischer (21. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Oh ja sorry fast vergessen. Also mit KL Angelsport habe ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht und die ham viel Auswahl is ja quasi der größte und bekannteste Shop. 
http://www.carpfishing.de/

Der Shop in dem ich am liebsten einkaufen und mich auch am wohlsten fühle ist Angelsport Naber in Nordhorn.
Der Helge macht den Laden echt mit Herz und Verstand das merkt man recht schnell. Ist kein typischer Onlineshop aber wenn du ihm erzählst was du haben möchtest kann er dir bestimmt weiter helfen #6.
Isn netter Kerl und hat gute Preise kannst ja einfach ma anrufen und dann schaun was er dir erzählt .
http://www.naber-noh.de/
Hab bei dem mal den JRC One Wheel Barrow für 70 Oken gekricht. Der Mann kann zaubern :m.
Aber manchma issa nen bischen verpeilt^^.

Also zum Thema Bissanzeiger kann ich nur sagen Carpsounder. Super robust und Batterie (9V Block)hält jetzt bei mir 5 Jahre und die ham echt nen guten Service. Hab die Standart aber bei Funk wirds natürlich teurer.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*



Cp.Hook schrieb:


> Hab gestern 10 Artikel bei Wilkerling bestellt !
> 
> Heute ein E - Mail bekommen " Klärfall"
> 
> Also passt auf 3 von 10 bestellten Artikeln sind nicht Lagernd obwohl ich bei der Auswahl extra die mit verfügbar gekennzeichneten Artikel ausgewählt habe.



und wo siehst Du, dass die Waren verfügbar sind wenn Du sie bestellst?


----------



## Cp.Hook (22. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> und wo siehst Du, dass die Waren verfügbar sind wenn Du sie bestellst?


 
indem da steht das er nicht mehr zum Verkauf steht. könnte aber auch heißen das er aus dem programm genommen wurde oder er nicht mehr lagernd ist. Bei haken Größe 4 glaub ich eher das sie ausverkauft sind.

Beispiel: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/23181/47


----------



## cyberpeter (23. September 2011)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

:q Dachte schon ich brauch ne Brille ....

Ich glaube , da hast Du was falsch verstanden!!

Wenn bei einem Artikel steht, dass er "nicht mehr zum Verkauf steht", ist genau auch das gemeint was geschrieben ist. Deshalb kann man ihn ja auch nicht mehr für den Warenkorb auswählen. 

Anders ist es bei solchen Artikeln:
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/27316/32
Das steht folgende Artikel sind vom Hersteller erst wieder lieferbar ab. Auch hier ist genau das gemeint was geschrieben wurde.

Wenn also bei einem Artikel nichts steht ist er "normal" bestellbar. Ob der jedoch auf Lager liegt oder gerade ausverkauft und nachbestellt werden muß mit ensprechender Wartezeit bleibt im dunkeln. Das erfährst Du erst mit der Mail, die nach dem Kauf kommt. Deshalb hatte ich weiter oben ja geschrieben dass wenn es mir wichtig ist, ob der Artikel da ist, rufe ich an und bestelle eben nicht über den Internetshop. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## hammed (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

wilkerling kann ich nicht empfehlen. 2 rollen bestellt, und beide ersatzspulen passten nicht. eine waage bestellt, und die tasche dafür war beschädigt.
immer zurückgeschickt und versand bezahlt. hab jetzt einen kescher bestellt. kam kaputt bei mir an. zwei betsellte butt klinger waren nicht mehr original verpackt. musste 20 euro Sperrgutzuschlag extra bezahlen um die ware zurückzuschicken. und das beste wenn man eine negative Bewertung schreibt, wird diese nicht veröffentliicht.
lasst die finger von diesem laden. gibt bessere

petri aus hamburg


----------



## Anaconda1983 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

hallo zusammen,

ich kann euch http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/ 
empfehlen, super service, schneller vesand, super preise und wenn es reklamationen gibt, ohne probleme zurück und man bekommt als entschädigung noch was kleines dazu...#6

der Marc ist super nett und man kann mit ihm auch sehr gut verhandeln....

gruss


----------



## imma-fishing (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Schau mal im Gästebuch bei MuR nach den Lieferzeiten. Die haben momentan auch Probleme bei der Auslieferung. Ich denke, dass alle Shops mit dem Saisonbeginn zu kämpfen haben. Ich persönlich habe Verständnis für KL-Angelsport, Wilkerling, MuR oder wie sie sonst noch heißen. Zu den Stoßzeiten kann es ein wenig drüber und drunter gehen. Durch das Online-Shoppinng sind wir gradezu dazu erzogen worden, dass eine Bestellung max. in 2-3 Tagen zu Hause sein muss. Naja, ich bestelle immer so, dass es mich nicht nervt, wenn die Sachen erst nach 2 Wochen da sind. Außerdem muss man ja auch nicht direkt vor Weihnachten oder dem Saisonbeginn bestellen.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

Pikefin:

es geht hier nicht nur um lange lieferzeiten, es geht hier das wilkerling auch mal falsche artikel zuschickt, habe es selbst persönlich schon mehrmals erleben können...dann kommt noch die kaputte ware und nett sind sie auch nicht am tel. immer gestresst!!!!
Es muss jeder selbst raus finden welcher shop im besser liegt.. ich kaufe schon seit ein paar jahren immer dort ein und habe wie gesagt fast nie probleme gehabt und wenn es welche waren, wurde bei mir entweder was am preis gemacht oder es wurden gratis artikel dazu gelegt... 
lieferzeiten sind echt super bei dennen und Preisleistung auch sehr gut... vorallem für mich zeigt es auch erst dann ein guten shop aus, wenn es probleme mal gibt, das heisst kaputte rolle oder rute usw... sogar ausserhalb von garantie wurden mir sachen getauscht, das nenne ich SERVICE!!!!

M&R sind die besten,

gruss anaconda


----------



## imma-fishing (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*

MuR gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Nach einem Gespräch haben die Mitarbeiter sehr kurzfristig eine Artikelbeschreibung korrigiert. Den 10 € Geburtstagsgutschein nimmt man auch gerne mit.
Ich wollte nur damit klarmachen, dass man sich den Unmut der Kunden an sehr vielen Stellen zuziehen kann. Eines ist aber sicher, ich bekomme lieber keinen Artikel als den falschen. Unfreundlichkeit geht gar nicht, da habt ihr recht!


----------



## nordbeck (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de*



Matchfischer schrieb:


> Der Shop in dem ich am liebsten einkaufen und mich auch am wohlsten fühle ist Angelsport Naber in Nordhorn.
> Der Helge macht den Laden echt mit Herz und Verstand das merkt man recht schnell. Ist kein typischer Onlineshop aber wenn du ihm erzählst was du haben möchtest kann er dir bestimmt weiter helfen #6.
> Isn netter Kerl und hat gute Preise kannst ja einfach ma anrufen und dann schaun was er dir erzählt .
> http://www.naber-noh.de/
> ...




Seh ich genauso. naber ist ein sehr guter Laden. Ist mein Stammlokal und ich kauf dort immer mit bestem Gewissen ein. 
Ich hab nie das Gefühl dort verarscht zu werden, wenn er was nicht hat dann kommt keine dumme Ausrede, gleiches bei den Preisen. Immer nachvollziehbar und fair. 

An seinem Web auftritt muss er noch ein bisschen Arbeiten, aber Ebay Shop funktioniert schon ganz gut. Allerdings kann man auch immer gut anrufen und fragen ob dies oder das verfügbar ist und wie lange die Lieferung dauert.


----------

